
Crate – scalable, shared nothing, masterless distributed SQL database with JOINS - pritambarhate
https://crate.io/overview
======
pritambarhate
This has been posted here on HN before, but the primary discussion about the
DB seems to be 880 days old. It seems that at that time Crate didn't have
support for JOINs.

So I was interested in the opinion of the HN members on the present state of
the DB.

Have any of you used this? What kind of experience did you have with it?

